# Home appliances in PI



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Wife and I will be retiring early next year in Tagaytay. Will be buying new appliances, including a refrigerator. Refrigerators are easy to find, and would prefer to purchase at S&R. However, a built in ice maker is a must. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe? Built in icemakers are not common here as there is no potable water at the tap (most places). You would have to install a good filtration system or rig up a bottle feed system... There are some high dollar appliances here, but with the poor electrical system here I have never considered buying very expensive appliances, and have not looked at many.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Agree with Tukaram. Even the natives I know who drink the municipal supplied water run it through a filter prior to drinking or cooking. Most people purchase bottled purified water for these two purposes.

Fred


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

A Filipino friend of mine has a built in ice maker in their fridge and all of their water comes from underground. They have some kind of pump set up and they say it's clean/good to drink.
I would imagine it's a pretty expensive system to set up.

Personally I just use ice trays in my freezer if I want ice in my beverage.


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you very much for the replies. 

I guess I should have been clearer. We have a standard 5 gal bottled water container under the kitchen counter with an elec pump and line feed to connect to the refrigerator. We purchased a frig with ice maker and water dispenser in the door back in 2006. It was procured by a distant fam member and we do not know where she found it. No, can't ask her where because of typical fam matters which have evolved over the years. I'm sure it was purchased somewhere in metro manila. Over the years the frig has broken and been repaired several times. Since we're going to reside full time now, it's time for a new one.

I just thought someone could guide me to a retailer which carries high end appliances in the vicinity of Tagaytay, Santa Rosa, Cavite, Alabong, etc.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Back when we were looking to buy a ref it seems that I remember a larger Samsung unit that had an ice dispenser in it. Don't know if S&R carries them or not.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

S&R carries these type fridges. Closest to you would be Nuvali, Imus and Alibang.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Special order*



canonuser said:


> Thank you very much for the replies.
> 
> I guess I should have been clearer. We have a standard 5 gal bottled water container under the kitchen counter with an elec pump and line feed to connect to the refrigerator. We purchased a frig with ice maker and water dispenser in the door back in 2006. It was procured by a distant fam member and we do not know where she found it. No, can't ask her where because of typical fam matters which have evolved over the years. I'm sure it was purchased somewhere in metro manila. Over the years the frig has broken and been repaired several times. Since we're going to reside full time now, it's time for a new one.
> 
> I just thought someone could guide me to a retailer which carries high end appliances in the vicinity of Tagaytay, Santa Rosa, Cavite, Alabong, etc.


You could special order what sort of appliance you are interested, most people here don't use the same appliances we are used to so they aren't stocked in the appliance stores but can be ordered. If you are a big crock pot fan I'd bring a quality one in with one of your boxes I have seen them for sale here but they sure look small or cheap but high price tags.

So any Major mall will have an appliance center and it could be ordered from them they also come with extended warranties of up to 2 years plus it's just an additional charge but if purchased by a hardware store what a hassle and forget about warranties. Looking for the store that sells exactly what you want will be challenging if not a wasted effort.

Your gonna run into the same issue when looking for an electric stove, I know prefer electric because I have enough of lugging those gas bottles around plus I don't see any major changes in my electrical bill.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> A Filipino friend of mine has a built in ice maker in their fridge and all of their water comes from underground. They have some kind of pump set up and they say it's clean/good to drink.
> I would imagine it's a pretty expensive system to set up.
> 
> Personally I just use ice trays in my freezer if I want ice in my beverage.


we have a hand pump that pumps water from a well or ?
and we are thinking of fitting an electric pump to this and connect it to the main water lines and closing off the water districts supply as the water is not reliable and the pressure
varies from a dribble to slow, and for the last 4 saturdays no mains water at all !
we have used a filter before but the mains water is not very good the filters end up a 
sandy brown colour after 2-3 weeks, we buy Wilkins for drinking and for making coffee and cooking and cold drinks we use the local blue water containers.
for ice we just buy tube ice from the local mall and take a cool box with us.


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you all for the information. Looks like I've got a lot of driving to do upon arrival. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Electric Pump*



expatuk2016 said:


> we have a hand pump that pumps water from a well or ?
> and we are thinking of fitting an electric pump to this and connect it to the main water lines and closing off the water districts supply as the water is not reliable and the pressure
> varies from a dribble to slow, and for the last 4 saturdays no mains water at all !
> we have used a filter before but the mains water is not very good the filters end up a
> ...


Electric pump is a good idea we have the manual and electric pump, make sure to get at least a 1 hp electric pump, you can buy these in our area from Motorworld in Sta Cruz the market area, Italian made pumps (mine is green in color) these are rebuilds and are long lasting and excellent quality they also can be rebuilt again, if you have a strong roof stick your tank up there or where the sun can hit it so you have warm water.

Wilkins is gonna be expensive, we bought a hot and cold dispenser and have our water delivered from a reputable filtering spot, total cost with delivery is 25 pesos per water bottle.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

canonuser said:


> Thank you very much for the replies.
> 
> I guess I should have been clearer. We have a standard 5 gal bottled water container under the kitchen counter with an elec pump and line feed to connect to the refrigerator. We purchased a frig with ice maker and water dispenser in the door back in 2006. It was procured by a distant fam member and we do not know where she found it. No, can't ask her where because of typical fam matters which have evolved over the years. I'm sure it was purchased somewhere in metro manila. Over the years the frig has broken and been repaired several times. Since we're going to reside full time now, it's time for a new one.
> 
> I just thought someone could guide me to a retailer which carries high end appliances in the vicinity of Tagaytay, Santa Rosa, Cavite, Alabong, etc.


That is interesting about the under cabinet bottle and pump. Does it operate "on demand" as needed by the frig? I might look into that when we remodel our kitchen. Or, if you can mount the bottle up high and hidden, it could be gravity fed.

I don't think S & R will have any selection. You can shop online. Abenson has a few:

https://www.abenson.com.ph/products/rf28jbedbsgtc

Check Western Appliance as they have high end frig and they will give a big discount for cash payment. Western also has a website but it is in start up mode.


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> That is interesting about the under cabinet bottle and pump. Does it operate "on demand" as needed by the frig? I might look into that when we remodel our kitchen. Or, if you can mount the bottle up high and hidden, it could be gravity fed.
> 
> I don't think S & R will have any selection. You can shop online. Abenson has a few:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Yes, the elec pump sits on the bottom of the cabinet with a tube which is inserted into the top of the 5 gal water bottle. As the water is sent into the ice maker through the other tube, the pump automatically starts and pumps water from the bottle until pressurized then turns off. It's too bad the refrigerator hasn't worked as well as the pump.

I have checked Abenson's online offering and have not found what we're looking for. One would think that a lot of refrigerators which do not have an ice maker built in would allow one to purchase an ice maker to insert into the space. I remember here in the States a couple of years ago our ice maker conked out and I ordered a replacement maker for, I think $60 and installed myself. Maybe that's possible in the PI.

I will continue to research online and once we arrive.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I did a quick search and found an LG Brand side by side fridge with an ice maker, link also has business information and click on the "Where to Buy" button it will show you a location but the store they listed in my area was Calamba Laguna "Abenson", so if you live near an Abensons but don't have it with the item number you should be able to order this from any Abensons appliance store.
LG Side by Side Refrigerator | LG Electronics PH


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

canonuser said:


> Wife and I will be retiring early next year in Tagaytay. Will be buying new appliances, including a refrigerator. Refrigerators are easy to find, and would prefer to purchase at S&R. However, a built in ice maker is a must. Anyone have any ideas?



I have a very nice Panasonic Refrigerator AND I have also seen others like this as well. Mine Refrigerator has a built in ICE MAKER but it is not like you would see in the US. These are a simple small water tank inside the frig...just keep it full of water and you will always have FRESH ICE!

I love mine ice maker and it refills very fast even after I have guests and we empty the ice storage area...it always fills back up with fresh ice very quickly.

If you need it, I can get the model number for you but it is the new, (2015), Panasonic six drawer refrigerator, black mirrored finish...looks nice...lots of room inside and of course...a built in ICE MAKER!

I always use purchased bottled water to fill my ice makers water tank...it holds about 1000 ml's of water...or TWO 500 ml bottles, (approximately).


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I did a quick search and found an LG Brand side by side fridge with an ice maker, link also has business information and click on the "Where to Buy" button it will show you a location but the store they listed in my area was Calamba Laguna "Abenson", so if you live near an Abensons but don't have it with the item number you should be able to order this from any Abensons appliance store.


Yes, that'll work. Thank you! I've not no problem adding bottled water to the tank inside. And, available in Alabang or Calamba.


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have a very nice Panasonic Refrigerator AND I have also seen others like this as well. Mine Refrigerator has a built in ICE MAKER but it is not like you would see in the US. These are a simple small water tank inside the frig...just keep it full of water and you will always have FRESH ICE!
> 
> I love mine ice maker and it refills very fast even after I have guests and we empty the ice storage area...it always fills back up with fresh ice very quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you too! Now I have a choice between Panasonic or LG! I'm so pleased.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

canonuser said:


> Thank you too! Now I have a choice between Panasonic or LG! I'm so pleased.


I was looking at the LG and that is nice about the tank. A few pitchers of water every week and your good! I will look into these when we do our kitchen remodel.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have a very nice Panasonic Refrigerator AND I have also seen others like this as well. Mine Refrigerator has a built in ICE MAKER but it is not like you would see in the US. These are a simple small water tank inside the frig...just keep it full of water and you will always have FRESH ICE!
> 
> I love mine ice maker and it refills very fast even after I have guests and we empty the ice storage area...it always fills back up with fresh ice very quickly.
> 
> ...


Is this the one you are talking about?

https://www.abenson.com.ph/products/nr-f681gt


If it is check here in Tagaytay: Ayala Mall Serin Tagaytay
(046) 460-5168


Chuck


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

If this works...here is a link to the model of Panasonic that I have in my condo...

NR-F681GT Panasonic Refrigerator Econavi Inverter - Panasonic Philippines

As long as I keep water in the water tank, the ice maker will automatically keep making ice and it is very fast in reproducing after I am using the ice, it refills the ice storage drawer very quickly...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have never posted any pictures here in this forum but if I can figure it out, I will take a few pictures of the Panasonic ice maker in my frig and post them here so you can see it...

Very nice, small and compact but it works great and I always have fresh ice...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

*Ice maker photos...*

OK...here are a few pictures of the Panasonic Refrigerator I have with the built-in ice maker...

Image #1 - the refrigerator, 6 compartment, black mirrored finish










Image #2 - the ice maker water tank, small, compact and easy to fill










Image #3 - the ice drawer filled with fresh ice










This refrigerator has a lot of room inside and I have had it for about one year and it is great! Because it has drawers on the lower part of the frig, it does not lose cold air like refrigerators with doors do. Cold air drops down...it is heavier than hot air...so when you open the frig doors, you are always losing all of your cold air. Such a waste of electricity! Because this model has only 2 doors at the top and the bottom four compartments are all drawers...you never lose any cold air when you slide the drawers open! Very energy efficient design!

At the very top are two side by side doors...opening left and right for a very wide access to anything inside. The small drawer to the upper left is the ice tray drawer. the medium sized drawer to the right is a small freezer drawer for lunch meats or smaller items that need to be kept frozen.

The first big drawer is the large freezer and there is a ton of room in there for most anything you will ever need to keep solidly frozen! Then...the last and bottom drawer is a refrigerator drawer for fresh vegetables or bottles of drinks, juice storage etc...anything large that needs to be kept cool.

***SORRY all the pictures are sideways...I do not know what happened...they are all upright on my computer...so evidently this was a user error...hahaha!


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes! I can live with that! Thanks for the photos. Now that I know they are available it's one less thing I have to be concerned with.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I bought this one at an SM Appliance Center...you can find these stores all over the Philippines and they generally have everything in stock and the few times they did not have what I wanted, they got it in stock in about 2 or 3 days time...

SM carries a full line of the Japanese Company Panasonic...and Japan has always made great quality electronics and the Panasonic brand has their new EcoNavi system which is one of the top rated energy conservative appliances on the world market!

Not only do I have this model of Panasonic refrigerator but I also have three Panasonic air conditioners, a Microwave oven and a large washer/dryer combination unit...ALL of which are the new EcoNavi models. I like them all and they have performed well for my needs...


----------

